# Чем наполняют мышцы при их накачивании?



## Николай52 (16 Окт 2018)

Сколько много существует сайтов и форумов  о проблемах позвоночника и по всем по ним красной нитью проходят две фразы: слабые мышцы и накачать мышцы. Вот первую фразу я как то еще представляю, а вот со второй проблема! Скажем, слабую автомобильную камеру наполняют воздухом. Чем наполняют мышцы при их накачивании?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Окт 2018)

Николай52 написал(а):


> Сколько много существует сайтов и форумов о проблемах позвоночника и по всем по ним красной нитью проходят две фразы: слабые мышцы и накачать мышцы.


К сожалению не знаком с другими форумами. На нашем форуме эта тема встречается нечасто. У меня самого с этим проблема. Сам зачинал тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28802/ .


Николай52 написал(а):


> Чем наполняют мышцы при их накачивании?


Мышечные волокна увеличиваются в толщине.


----------



## Николай52 (16 Окт 2018)

В период роста организма происходит деление клеток и происходит увеличение объема волокон, а когда рост прекращен? Есть люди у которых и в 50, и в 60 лет увеличение упругости (накачка) бицепсов, без их увеличения в объеме. За счет чего они увеличили свою упругость? В автокамеру дабавили воздух, а что добавилось в бицепсах?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Окт 2018)

Николай52 написал(а):


> Есть люди у которых и в 50, и в 60 лет увеличение упругости (накачка) бицепсов, без их увеличения в объеме. За счет чего они увеличили свою упругость?


1. Сала меньше стало.  2. Мышечный тонус (возбуждение нервами) увеличился.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

Надо не качать мышцу.
Надо формировать правильный - оптимальный стереотип движений и тренировать мышцы, этот стереотип обеспечивающий.


----------



## Николай52 (17 Окт 2018)

Мммда! Ответа на вопрос и здесь я не получу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2018)

Не получите.


Николай52 написал(а):


> Чем наполняют мышцы при их накачивании?


На не конкретный вопрос, нет конкурентного ответа.

Где лучше копать колодец?
Там где вода не глубоко.

Чем наполняют мышцы при их накачивании?
Мышечные волокна, как часть мышцы, увеличиваются в объеме.


----------



## Evpatiy (17 Окт 2018)

Николай52 написал(а):


> В период роста организма происходит деление клеток и происходит увеличение объема волокон, а когда рост прекращен? Есть люди у которых и в 50, и в 60 лет увеличение упругости (накачка) бицепсов, без их увеличения в объеме. За счет чего они увеличили свою упругость? В автокамеру дабавили воздух, а что добавилось в бицепсах?


В период роста увеличивается не только объём ,но и кол-во мышечных волокон. Потом только объем за счёт гипертрофии отдельных волокон после их травматизации  .Мышцы способны задерживать жидкость и накапливать гликоген.и хорошо кровоснабжаются

Чтобы "добавить " в бицепсах нужно увеличить  объём питания ,повысить содержания белка в рационе и регулярно нагружать бицепс давая ему восстановиться

Про воздух вы отчасти правильно сказали,только он в крови переноситься ,кислород.Увеличивается венозный просвет


----------



## Николай52 (22 Окт 2018)

Для чего каждая мышца, в отдельности, покрыта тончайшей пленкой?


----------

